# Please help with two jars



## pplinker (Mar 13, 2009)

The green one is a half gallon Ball Mason, and i found it near an old abandoned farm house. I took close up of the top to show the seams and maybe someone can tell me approximate age by them?  I did little search and found something about the seam running up the side all the way to the ring, but this one the ring has its own seam.   A standard canning lid will screw onto it.

 The other one (sorry not a closeup ) I don't think it is old, but i'd still like to know what it may have contained.  It is 8 sided quart size (like a stop sign), smaller toward the bottom.  The glass is sort of wavey, but no bubbles in it.  On the bottom it says Design pat No 87167  It also has the numbers 1069.

 Thanks for any and all help

 Penny


----------



## RED Matthews (Mar 13, 2009)

Well pplinker,  The big one was made on an ABM and the seam on the threaded finish was made in a part called a neckring.  The neckring had a guide ring fitting inside it and that guide ring created the curved sealing top to the bottle. Since there is another seam running around the jar just below the shoulder, I can not tell you what kind of Automatic Bottle Machine made it.  I also noted that the mold seam did not lign up with the finish seam which throws me off all the more.  Is there a circle in the center of the bottom with sweeping curved lines in the circle?  That would tell me if it was made on an Owens Machine.
 The other jar is obviously for a food product and the Design Pat indicates that the packer wanted a distintive type of jar.  The other # would be the job number. Must be there was no trademark to indicate the glass company.  
 Best I can tell you so far.   RED Matthews


----------



## pplinker (Mar 13, 2009)

Hello RED Matthews!  Thank you  for the reply.  I looked on the bottom.   I placed a quarter on the round circle thing and theres room to spare around the edges.  There are no swirles in the circle. There's a kind of a line part way through it, almost like two scratch marks close together.  There's a number 3 beside the circle. 

 Penny


----------



## madman (Mar 14, 2009)

hey penny sure well help you out, the ball jar dates around 1900 1910 and the clear jar is a pickle jar, would have had a lable it dates from the mid 30s to the early 40s , nice finds, go back a get some more !  mike


----------



## logueb (Mar 14, 2009)

Welcome Penny.  Mike is correct on both jars.  Patent number 87167 was issued to Olbert C. Noble on April 14.1932.  Go to "Google Patents" and you can locate the details of this jar.  Good Luck finding more great stuff.


----------



## pplinker (Mar 14, 2009)

YeeeeeeHawwwwwwwww!  This forum is so great!

 thank you all so much!  I looked, and looked, and looked and i wanted so badly to find out what that 8 sided one was.  Even though it's not that old, i don't mind, i just like em interesting.  And thanks for giving me a time line on the Ball.  So it's around a 100 years old!  You guys are great!  Thanks!

 Where i found the pickle jar last week...there was nothing but liquor, wine,  and beer bottles. And there were at least a thousand of them. Also some coffee jars.  They must been on a liquid diet, all except for an occasional pickle, lol.  Was all on top of the ground.  It looks like they would have drank some soda once in a while, but i didn't find any pop bottles.  I hope to go back with a shovel and dig around a little.

 I didn't find anything on my morning search where the Ball came from.  But it was still a good day to come back and get answers!  

 Penny


----------



## madman (Mar 14, 2009)

it might be time to break out the shovels  wheres theres wiskeys and food jars theres probably  milks sodas and meds also hope its a deep dump  ---mike


----------



## pplinker (Mar 18, 2009)

Hello Madman, just to let you know i went back with shovel. Seemed i was just starting to find some when i had to leave to go home.  But i found an Old Mr Boston liquor bottle.  It's just square and plain except for the embossed lettering.  Some miscellaneous little bottles that didn't seem special.  And one that was special, at least to me.  It is a Tonsiline bottle with a giraffe on it.

 It was a very good couple hours, hope i can go back before it gets more brushy.

 Penny


----------

